
CV researcher quits due to ethical concerns - viburnum
https://twitter.com/pjreddie/status/1230523827446091776
======
throwaway29303
It's too late. Google, et al have opened the metaphorical Pandora's Jar long
ago. The race to the top - especially between countries and with different
views - will not stop anyone. It's in everyone's interest to get there and
stay there.

I pity future generations.

Suffering comes through one dataset at a time.

